# No Girl Scout Cookies for Me...



## bookslover (Feb 22, 2014)

...Not since I found out that the Girl Scout organization supports Planned Parenthood and endorsed abortion-loving Wendy Davis for governor of Texas!


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't bought them for many years. They embraced a feminist agenda in the 1970s.

I used to buy Boy Scout popcorn (all three of my sons were Scouts, had some great experiences), but, no more.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, 
It is sad the direction Scouting has gone of late.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 23, 2014)

I had always hoped that one day my children could do Scouting too. Not gonna happen now...


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 23, 2014)

Rev. Marsh, I encourage you to get your children into alternatives such as Boys' Brigade, etc. As you are a pastor your church could charter one if there is not nearby. Better to light a candle than curse the darkness.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm interested -- what is Boys' Brigade? I didn't realize there were alternatives.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 23, 2014)

Google "alternatives to the Boy Scouts" and you'll find almost ten on that list.

Trail Life is the newest of them, formed only recently. One web page with a list of others:

9 Faith-Based (and Secular) Alternatives to the Boy Scouts of America Amid Furor Over Gay Ban | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2014)

Wayne said:


> One web page with a list of others:



I'm not sure that some of them are an improvement:

_SpiralScouts International:

This coed organization originated in 2001 at the Aquarian Tabernacle Church in Index, Wash., which serves a Wiccan community_


----------



## Wayne (Feb 23, 2014)

Did not notice that one. Certainly my pointing to that list in general was not meant as affirming any of them in particular. In point of fact, most of them would be objectionable to anyone with Reformed convictions.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 23, 2014)

I was a counselor for the Calvinist Cadet Corps at my church. It is definitely a good program and a great alternative to boy scouts.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 23, 2014)

I was in the Calvinist Cadet Corps, my two older boys were, and now two of my younger boys are. Joseph won the Servant Leader Award last year, one of very few in Canada to do so. They are set up through the churches, but they are everywhere - our church has a sister program in Kenya. It is definitely worth investigating.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 23, 2014)

Why is the Girl Scout organization in the business of endorsing potential governors and lifestyle-management organizations?!


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2014)

Frosty said:


> Why is the Girl Scout organization in the business of endorsing potential governors and lifestyle-management organizations?!



Because furthering the feminist agenda is part of their current core mission. They are about a generation ahead of the Boy Scouts.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 23, 2014)

If a girl I know in the neighborhood or from church is selling Girl Scout cookies, I'm going to buy a box regardless of what the national organization might be endorsing... out of kindness to the girl. Thin mints, please.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> I haven't bought them for many years. They embraced a feminist agenda in the 1970s.
> 
> I used to buy Boy Scout popcorn (all three of my sons were Scouts, had some great experiences), but, no more.



We feel the same way and will not support either of them.


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2014)

Jack K said:


> If a girl I know in the neighborhood or from church is selling Girl Scout cookies, I'm going to buy a box regardless of what the national organization might be endorsing... out of kindness to the girl. Thin mints, please.



Only a small percentage of the proceeds stay with the local troop. The vast majority of the profits upstreamed to further the agenda of higher levels of the organization. (The national level, however, gets its cut from kickbacks ('royalties') from the bakeries.) As one Girl Scout site says: "This means that more than two thirds of every Girl Scout cookie purchase goes toward programs and services to benefit girls". That statement takes a bit of parsing, but you have to view it from a liberal, feminist viewpoint to understand what they are really saying.

Changing organizations - we've always given a few cans to the Boy Scouts when they came around for the food drive. This year, I turned them away. And next year, the GS cookies will get the same treatment.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 23, 2014)

If you have a 'faithful' troop locally, give them $10, cash. That will likely go a lot further than multiple boxes of cookies purchased, in terms of real dollars into their hands.


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 23, 2014)

kvanlaan said:


> If you have a 'faithful' troop locally, give them $10, cash. That will likely go a lot further than multiple boxes of cookies purchased, in terms of real dollars into their hands.



That's for sure. The troop doesn't get much of that money. I can't remember the total, but when I learned how little they got I stopped buying them. I'm not sure there are any faithful troops. If they are following the handbook that I saw ten years ago, there is no way it's a good thing in any scenario. I was about to sign my girls up until a friend gave me a handbook to look over. It was pretty bad. I can only imagine it's gotten worse, not better.


----------



## Andres (Feb 23, 2014)

Edward said:


> Wayne said:
> 
> 
> > One web page with a list of others:
> ...



There were also groups from the RCC, Seventh Day Adventists, & Assemblies of God. Personally, I wouldn't let my son participate in these either.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 23, 2014)

Edward said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > If a girl I know in the neighborhood or from church is selling Girl Scout cookies, I'm going to buy a box regardless of what the national organization might be endorsing... out of kindness to the girl. Thin mints, please.
> ...



Oh, I realize they support some questionable causes. I just don't want to fight that battle by disappointing the neighbor girl, even if they might be using that girl to push an agenda. At some point we have to ask if it's better to fight back by taking a principled stand or by showing kindness to the very girls they're trying to influence. I can see both sides, but I tend to think first about how I can be kind to the girl.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 23, 2014)

Andres said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne said:
> ...



Again, as I said above, the point was not to affirm any groups on that list; only to point out that there are other similar groups.


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2014)

Andres said:


> There were also groups from the RCC, Seventh Day Adventists, & Assemblies of God. Personally, I wouldn't let my son participate in these either.



And none of the listed secular groups looked fit. Trail Life may be the best bet out there right now. While there may be a few closer to you, the one at Metrocrest PCA might be the best bet. 

The Calvinist Cadets seems to be a largely regional organization limited to territories with significant Continental Reformed presence. Closest ones to Texas seem to be Iowa and Southern California.


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't have much to add but a humorous anecdote: I don't know where it was (not here in CO) but a girl scout set up shop outside a marijuana dispensary and sold 117 boxes in 2 hours.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 23, 2014)

arap said:


> I don't have much to add but a humorous anecdote: I don't know where it was (not here in CO) but a girl scout set up shop outside a marijuana dispensary and sold 117 boxes in 2 hours.



San Francisco. Entirely too confirming of the Bay Area stereotype.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack, I had a similar situation when a neighbor boy was selling wrapping paper for his Roman Catholic school. Loved the boy, we had a sort of social contract, didn't want to hurt him or offend his family. . . so, I told him I'd order wrapping paper if he promised not to pray to Mary! He agreed, I got some decent paper, and no guilt for "supporting" an RC school since I did major damage to one of their most precious doctrines


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 24, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> Jack, I had a similar situation when a neighbor boy was selling wrapping paper for his Roman Catholic school. Loved the boy, we had a sort of social contract, didn't want to hurt him or offend his family. . . so, I told him I'd order wrapping paper if he promised not to pray to Mary! He agreed, I got some decent paper, and no guilt for "supporting" an RC school since I did major damage to one of their most precious doctrines



That is so Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 24, 2014)

Had a girl come to our door from the neighborhood this week. She'd been a girl scout for 1 day. Having been in the Boy Scouts (I'm an Eagle Scout to boot) and being fully aware of all that stuff nationally, we bought two boxes of cookies with a clean conscience and with Christian joy. The girl's learning some good values at the street level (like initiative to knock on a door and pitch a sale), and I'm not going to refuse supporting a neighbor grow and learn because of the sins of her organization. As Jack said, thin mints please!


----------



## Andres (Feb 24, 2014)

FenderPriest said:


> The girl's learning some good values at the street level (like initiative to knock on a door and pitch a sale), and I'm not going to refuse supporting a neighbor grow and learn because of the sins of her organization.



My  I would refuse the child. She can also learn what's it like to be told no and how to deal with rejection. And I'd also do it with a clear conscience.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 24, 2014)

FenderPriest said:


> Had a girl come to our door from the neighborhood this week. She'd been a girl scout for 1 day. Having been in the Boy Scouts (I'm an Eagle Scout to boot) and being fully aware of all that stuff nationally, we bought two boxes of cookies with a clean conscience and with Christian joy. The girl's learning some good values at the street level (like initiative to knock on a door and pitch a sale), and I'm not going to refuse supporting a neighbor grow and learn because of the sins of her organization. As Jack said, thin mints please!



I have a Thin Mint problem myself. I just eat one row in a sitting instead of a whole box like I did ten years ago.


----------



## JoannaV (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't even like them. They sound great but taste awful.


----------



## Patriot 101 (Feb 24, 2014)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> Miss Marple said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, I had a similar situation when a neighbor boy was selling wrapping paper for his Roman Catholic school. Loved the boy, we had a sort of social contract, didn't want to hurt him or offend his family. . . so, I told him I'd order wrapping paper if he promised not to pray to Mary! He agreed, I got some decent paper, and no guilt for "supporting" an RC school since I did major damage to one of their most precious doctrines
> ...


That rocks


----------



## nick (Feb 25, 2014)

Jack K said:


> If a girl I know in the neighborhood or from church is selling Girl Scout cookies, I'm going to buy a box regardless of what the national organization might be endorsing... out of kindness to the girl. Thin mints, please.



Telling the girl's parents that a portion of the money is going to further the murdering of children would be kindness, and then saying you won't be buying anymore until the Girl Scouts change their partners would be kindness towards the unborn that have no voice in this.

Have you seen the planned parenthood brochures handed out to middle school age Girl Scout troops?


----------



## davdavis (Feb 25, 2014)

Amen. Sadly while the Boy scouts seem to be having their arms twisted into accepting the gay and leftist agenda, the Girl Scouts long ago embraced the lesbian and radical feminist line quite willingly. Accepting this agenda is contributing to these once great organizations decline, but the people pushing this agenda would rather see the organization die than not fully embrace its goals.

Similarly, while I was living in Manchester, NH, the YWCA had its facility a couple of blocks from my house. It proclaim on its sign that its goals were empowering women and combating racism. No mention of Christ by the YWChristianOrganization.


----------



## Sylvanus (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't care for Girl Scout cookies. But we actually had some come by last night, and I bought my wife a box of shortbreads. Obviously I don't care for the policies of the Girl Scouts--or the things they choose to support--but I have a hard time drawing too hard of a line when it comes to purchasing things like this. Truth be told, these days most things you buy are going to be supporting the liberal agenda (i.e. abortion/homosexuality). 

Then again, I guess I haven't looked too much into what all they do, specifically the troop in this town...so I'm open to correction there.


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Feb 28, 2014)

Just visited the Girl Scouts of America website. I located a FAQ that denies any connection to Planned Parenthood as well as stating that the supposed pamphlet is an urban legend.


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2014)

Wendy Davis: Girl Scouts Promote 'Incredible' Wendy Davis on 'Women of Year' List

Planned Parenthood - watch the video on this page and decide for yourself if the Girl Scouts are lying: LifeSiteNews Mobile | Girl Scouts scrubs abortion, Planned Parenthood support from websites


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 28, 2014)

Also check out The Radiance Foundation on any social media, plus the hashtag cookiecott or girlscouts on Twitter. Primary documents, videos, etc. abound.


----------



## Edward (Feb 28, 2014)

For those with the stomach for it, there is a wedding picture of the 'Chief Girl Experience Officer' at the Girl Scout headquarters. A lovely pair of brides. Girl Scouts Hire Lesbian as Chief 'Girl Experience Officer'


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 4, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> so, I told him I'd order wrapping paper if he promised not to pray to Mary! He agreed


 He probably did, then said 3 hail Mary's after it to counteract the promise.


----------

